# Compiz-Beryl merger:compiz-fusion-arrives



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2007)

> *Compiz-Fusion arrives*
> 
> A new merged community around Compiz project would be known as Compiz-Fusion, details of the announcement here on Compiz Mailing List.
> It is not just a new name, quitely behind the scenes developers have been working hard and have come up with some stunning enhancements.
> ...


 *dev.beryl-project.org/~cyberorg/beryl/36/compiz-fusion-arrives/
earlier announcement from beryl: *blog.beryl-project.org/?p=33*
*OpenCompositing Forum:
*forums.opencompositing.org/


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 21, 2007)

This is some really cool stuff.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 21, 2007)

It will be included in  Ubuntu 7.10 by default...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 21, 2007)

vignesh said:
			
		

> It will be included in  Ubuntu 7.10 by default...



Now..This is what I like


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 21, 2007)

thats real good news


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2007)

Those cube etc animation are of no use. I would rather prefer Ubuntu 7.10 to provide this

1) GPU accelerated UI, everything made using the GPU on screen

2) Shaodws etc under windows & menus like Vista or Mac OS X

3) Zoom or other such effects.

& plz, no woobly windows.


----------



## eddie (Jun 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) GPU accelerated UI, everything made using the GPU on screen


Already GPU Accelerated.





> 2) Shaodws etc under windows & menus like Vista or Mac OS X


Already there.





> 3) Zoom or other such effects.


Already there.





> & plz, no woobly windows.


 Disable it.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 21, 2007)

ChaiTan3 said:
			
		

> thats real good news



This article has the plans for Gusty..

*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070620-plans-for-ubuntu-7-10-gutsy-gibbon-revealed.html


----------



## vish786 (Jun 21, 2007)

@praka123   

now thats real good stuff.... beryl already looks good and its still improving.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2007)

..and the news is that Beryl and compiz merged to compiz-fusion


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm...can I run Beryl in VMWare or LiveCD? I don't have another partition just to try beryl. Is there something like Korora?


----------



## vish786 (Jun 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...can I run Beryl in VMWare or LiveCD? I don't have another partition just to try beryl. Is there something like Korora?


chor kahi ka... ab linux pe ah hi gaya. 

linux is always tempting.

no u cannot run beryl in virtualisation and knoppix(latest release) has beryl inbuilt in livecd.

@praka123 

did u know this the person who coded for compiz is the same person doing coding for beryl. he started beryl project after leaving compiz company.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...can I run Beryl in VMWare or LiveCD? I don't have another partition just to try beryl. Is there something like Korora?


that u can search at *distrowatch.com


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> chor kahi ka... ab linux pe ah hi gaya.
> 
> linux is always tempting.


*
You should do some research first on why I say no to Linux & why I m not new to it.*


----------



## vish786 (Jun 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *
> You should do some research first on why I say no to Linux & why I m not new to it.*


mene kab kaha ki tu linux ke liye naya hai. i just said its tempting. i always pick my statements in appropriate manner.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

Right .. That thread is simply the best example of Gx .. /sarcasm

Eddie's reply already owned him


----------



## eddie (Jun 22, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> did u know this the person who coded for compiz is the same person doing coding for beryl. *he* started beryl project after leaving compiz company.


 *She*. "Quinn", founder and lead developer of Beryl is a female.


----------

